# Poljot Aviator



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well here we are again. I feel another review coming on









I took this watch in a trade with Alex (he who posts so rarely!). It's a Poljot Aviator chronograph - usual p3133 movement with registers at 9 and 3 and a date window at 6. The register at 9 shows constant seconds whilst the register at 3 is a 30 minute totaliser the centre seconds indicates elapsed seconds. This only operates when the top button is pressed, another press will stop the chronograph whilst the lower button resets the chronograph hands.

Timekeeping is pretty good though I don't keep a record of how many seconds it loses or gains per minute - I'm just not that bothered!

Case finish is excellent with an even blasted finish all over the watch - between the lugs, caseback - everywhere. In fact the only polished surfaces are to be found on the main hands. The dial is matt black and all the better for it, I don't think a shiny dial would go well with the military look of the watch. The luminous compound is evenly applied on the numbers and main hands and it glows pretty well too. A nice touch is that the chronograph hands are finished in red. There's a lot of Cyrillic writing on the dial which makes the dial seem quite cluttered, however in practice it's clear and very easy to read. There's little or no bezel (certainly nothing like the divers watches that I'm used to) so this means that the watch looks big, in fact it's no bigger than most of the watches I normally wear - 40mm in diameter (45mm with the crown - it's a big crown!) and 12/13mm thick. The lug width is 20mm.

All pretty good so far however there are a couple of minor niggling things that bug me about the watch. The date display is off centre in its window and the center and chronograph seconds hand is also off top dead centre by a fraction of a second. As I say only minor problems but annoying none the less.

So there you have it, it's a decent, good looking watch that keeps good time. Despite the above niggles it's a keeper. Enjoy the photos. Feedback is, as always, greatly appreciated.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another photo.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good, accurate review Paul.









Now, who wants to buy/trade for mine....?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry about that! I'll have another go







This shot shows the off centre seconds hand


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Finally ("thank goodness" you all cry) here's a shot of the back. As you can see no polished surfaces anywhere on the case - very


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice review, nice watch and bloody nice piccies. Your really getting to know that camera Paul. (btw I deleted the pic that didn't come out).


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice review Paul,and great pics,the watch looks great


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice looking Poljot very well photographed, Mekanic.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Great photo's, Great reveiw, Great watch.

I said last time one came up on the forum, it must be the one of the best looking Poljot chrono's. An absolute classic, mind you we all know which classic it was styled after!

Heres mine on a bracelet in P.V.D.

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice one Mike - not sure the pvd case does it for me though. Maybe just a bit too black with the bracelet pvd'd as well. It's look stupid on a stainless steel bracelet though









It's a great watch in all it's various forms though


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch which looks good with the glass dispaly back as well
















Good review & great pics

Thanks


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes a great watch if I remember I trade mine to silverhawk and I must admit that I regret it as I do trading my Alpinist. O well I just have to polish the other babies.









Tom


----------

